# Unable to use Save function in MS Word 2007.



## raj_j_i (Aug 8, 2008)

I sincerely apologize if this has already been posted but I looked around couldn't find anything to help me out. I hope someone can soon coz I'm pulling out chunks of hair out of frustration at this very moment.:upset:

For some stupid reason, I decided to upgrade to Win XP SP3 today. What a brilliant decision that turned out to be. Anyway, the install didn't go right, so I canceled and reverted back to a prior Restore Point, which wasn't exactly how things were but I managed to work around it.

Now, I'm unable to save/save-as any Word document; new or old in any format. Clicking either of those two options does nothing at all. I did get some error messages earlier on, but after googling for 2 hrs I managed to get rid of those. My saving problem however, still persists and I am at a complete loss as I've tried almost everything possible, including a complete reinstall of Office 2007, registry tweeks and whole bunch of other stuff.

I also now realise that the Search and Help & Support functions aren't working. God knows what else has gone wrong.

Any ideas? Should I reinstall SP2 or something? I did a quick scan of threads in here but couldn't find any that might help me out.

*
Things tried: (advice from the net)*
Uninstalling / Reinstalling (twice)
Disabling Add-Ins
Tweeking Registries

*Error Messages received:*
"compile error in hidden module"
"saving the autorecovery file is postponed"

Thanks in advance!

-Raj-


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you running any anti-virus software?


----------



## raj_j_i (Aug 8, 2008)

biz_kid1 said:


> Are you running any anti-virus software?


I got Nod 32 and Spyhunter and Malwarebyte's Anti Malware. I've already tried disabling them and running Word. Still no luck. :sigh:

I'm starting to think that an XP Repair is prob the next step. A friend suggested that I could have some sort of Macro Virus infection, although none of my anti spyware softwares are picking it up.


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you trying to save locally or on a network drive? 

Can you try:
Start > Run
Type "winword.exe /a"
And report back if that is helpful at all...

Other suggestions:
1. Try renaming your Normal template (with Word and Outlook closed – and if you have opened a Word document within Internet Explorer, close IE too). Note that the normal template for Word 2007 is normal.dotx or normal.dotm For instance, try renaming Normal.dot to Normal.old – and make sure you only have one Normal.dot file. If you cannot see the file extensions (as in Normal.dot) see the reference to switching their display on in ii) below.
2. If that doesn't fix it, try:
* Moving any files that are in Word's Startup path to another folder, or
* Renaming any files in Word's Startup path from [filename].dot to [filename].old.
* To find out where Word's Startup folder is, look under Tools + Options + File Locations in Word 

If you cannot see the file extensions (as in [filename].dot), you can switch their display on in Windows Explorer. To do so, select View + Folder Options (or Tools + Folder Options, or View + Options, in some versions of Windows); and on the “View” tab of the dialog, deselect “Hide file extensions for known file types”.

* If in doubt, move the files instead of renaming them.
* If it isn't a template corruption, it may be a corrupt registry key – try deleting the Data Key:
For Word 2007: \\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data
A clean key will automatically be created when you restart Word.

Let us know the results!


----------



## raj_j_i (Aug 8, 2008)

I was trying to save it locally. Anyway, I went ahead with an XP repair. It solved my MS Word prob but it opened up a whole pandora's box of problems with driver updates and registry repairs which I'm still haggling with. :sigh:


----------

